# clicking



## mtullo (Jun 9, 2006)

Can anybody help me with this. I love this car but now I have a CLICK when I am turning left a slower speeds. It clicks onc when turning the wheel and then one more click coming back to straighten out. It sounds like it's coming from the front end by the passenger front wheel. I have to bring it in for an oil change and I'm wondering if anybody else has this problem. PLEASE HELP it's driving me nuts. Thanks. :seeya:


----------

